

Is It Immoral to Not Block Ads? - ingve
http://oleb.net/blog/2015/08/is-it-immoral-to-not-block-ads/

======
aburan28
"But, the argument goes, isn’t ad blocking the new stealing? " No. No. No.
Advertisers are the real thieves stealing your data and personal information
all for the sole purpose of targeted advertising.

